# is it true?



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

i've heard rumors of Polaris coming out with a 700 cc this year. anyone know if this is true?


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Try going to www.atvconnection.com[url] there ar... let's see them and get this atv forum going.


----------



## jonspolaris (Feb 19, 2001)

yes there is a sportsman 700 coming out soon. its a in-line twin, with EFI and its 48hp. it is also about the same weight as the current 500.


jon


----------

